# Dead badger linux



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've always gotten a kick out of this article. Thought some of you might too.

badger


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

We tried installing puppy linux on a skunk just last week - wasn't pretty. He's still not allowed in the house!


----------

